# Gun Confiscation: Theoretical Question



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A theoretical question for *USA gun owners *only:

Imagine tomorrow the radical left gets their wish........ all private gun ownership in the USA is outlawed. Door-to-door confiscation is the new normal. And you're a gun owner.

Do you:
1. "Here ya go, officer. These are all of them!"
2. "Here ya go, officer"........ knowing you're only turning over those that are registered to you.
3. Μολών λαβέ.

Just curious as to (roughly) what percentage simply will not comply.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> A theoretical question for *USA gun owners *only:
> 
> Imagine tomorrow the radical left gets their wish........ all private gun ownership in the USA is outlawed. Door-to-door confiscation is the new normal. And you're a gun owner.
> 
> ...


If they repealed the 2nd amendment I would not be here to answer the door.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I will not comply.
And the great majority of County Sheriffs in Florida are already on record saying they would not carry out such an order.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The question pre-supposes the repeal of the 2nd amendment has already taken place.
At that point, no man or woman sent by the government has authority over me, as the government they represent is now in violation of a basic human right, and therefore invalid.

In this context, the question should be: "If armed theives come to your door to confiscate all your firearms now that 2A is repealed..."

My answer: They better hope they brought enough.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Keep in mind the left doesn't care WHO does the confiscation (civil, county, state, federal, the PTA.......).

Suffice it to say you are no longer legally allowed to own a firearm and _someone_ (with a badge and *lots* of backup) is coming for them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Consider that there are more gun owners than pantywaists. I got jackknives that can easily take on "soft boys."

My security rests with our military. When I was a boy, new recruits were sworn in mentioning enemies "_from without and within_." Of course, I was little boy then, and we said The Pledge of Allegiance when we got to school, and prayed with our teacher before lunch.

But ask yourself this. Isn't just like a libtard who is outnumbered and unarmed to take on working cowboys, bikers and trained soldiers, but thinks if he shreds the Bill of Rights, that does not confer independence but confirms our rights, we'll all surrender.

Might be worth it, to see Pelosi, Schumer and Cortex hiding out in the Alamo as we all storm the presidio.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Lol, I don't own or believe in having a "single firearm" and I wouldn't post on an open forum what I would do.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Theres only one handgun in my house and that's registered (meaning bought from FFL) its in my wife's name. I worked for 14 yrs with a local LEO, we've had this conversation. Told him he'd be face down in the mud(or snow or rain). He knew I was serious as a heart attack. I can't possibly see how they would pull this fiasco off!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

More posters than votes! What are you scared of? All of these types of sites are monitored by someone, somewhere. Let them know who and what pile of dog doo doo they are stepping in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like Kauboy said, if this happens, it be a living hell. And I suspect by the time they got to me, all hell would have broken loose and the World Without Rule of Law will be in existence.

I believe this will be a true TEOTWAWKI situation and the fools who eventually would make it to me would be imposters at best or deputies of some warload. At that point I promise you this, I will unleash hell upon them because I simply will not give a shit...

MOLON LABE


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

By lots of backup, you must mean air support?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain't going to happen so stop worrying about it. :vs_lol: AGAIN


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe such a situation would be a blood bath. Those that government raided swat style that could not resist and we’re interned and those that held the wolves at bay as long as possible before being overwhelmed. A very abysmal result.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd throw rattlesnakes all over my front porch. Little known fact, the government is scared of rattlesnakes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As my brother said, live to fight another day.. and fight sneakily. 

I’d give them what they ask for and nothing more or less. 

And as has been said, by the time they got to me it wouldn’t matter. There would be a revolution the likes we’ve never seen.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd throw rattlesnakes all over my front porch. Little known fact, the government is scared of rattlesnakes.


I'm not too big on them either...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

modfan said:


> Lol, I don't own or believe in having a "single firearm" and I wouldn't post on an open forum what I would do.


How you 'voted' is not displayed.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How you 'voted' is not displayed.


Good... I voted "hide under the kitchen table".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1. I would have sales receipts made out to deceased folks... hard to question or search dead people

2. I would not have any in my house in easy to see places

3. if 2nd was done away with... I would treat it as a TOTAL shtf situation and head to a location in Maine


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hope it isn’t hijacking the thread and question to suggest this plight isn’t in our lifetime. The democratic socialist are sad and disturbing people but they are not this stupid to start a war with a 50 million man army. Many many years of frog in the pot boiling must precede such an event. 

Regulation is the era we are in now and they will add to it for the more regulation the fewer number of people will comply and choose to buy a firearm. My guess is regulations will be engaged for at least 20 years yet with the second phase set to begin very shortly, and that is taxation.

Taxation already exist in CA with a $35 mandatory charge to transfer a gun from one person to another, but in the distant future expect insurance requirements, plenty of ammo and gun purchase taxes. Driving the cost of gun ownership to the point only the top 2-3% could possibly take in ownership.

Third step will be a favorable tax break for turning in guns you can’t afford to insure or shoot. This voluntary confiscation will be fueled by your children who received your inherited firearm and they can’t afford to shoot it, can’t take it out or legally transfer it because they smartly didn’t register it thanks to you. 

So when the day comes they come for the guns expect less than a million homes to even have them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> A theoretical question for *USA gun owners *only:
> 
> Imagine tomorrow the radical left gets their wish........ all private gun ownership in the USA is outlawed. Door-to-door confiscation is the new normal. And you're a gun owner.
> 
> ...


Well the right course of action is to do what it takes to preseve the lives of you and yours. It seems elementary Dear Watson. As far as constructing imagainary worlds in our heads and insisting to move in and live there dont seem very prudent to the untrained eye. Be prepared as they taught us in Boy Scouts. God is running this show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well the right course of action is to do what it takes to preseve the lives of you and yours. It seems elementary Dear Watson. As far as constructing imagainary worlds in our heads and insisting to move in and live there dont seem very prudent to the untrained eye. Be prepared as they taught us in Boy Scouts. God is running this show.


God is, in fact, running the show. That's why I don't worry about dying.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go..the founding Fathers of our country illustrated there are worse conditions available to humans than being dead.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

This would only happen to in a few places before word got out. Once word is out, the general population will fall in to three categories. Sheep, wolves, and sheepdogs. It is up to each individual which category they will reside in. My family understands balance, leverage, the meaning of right and wrong, and when head shots are preferable to center mass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If they say we can't possibly deport 11 million people then I say we can't possibly separate 300 million guns from 100 million gun owners. Anyone who passed 1st grade math and history 101 knows how this game goes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> If they say we can't possibly deport 11 million people then I say we can't possibly separate 300 million guns from 100 million gun owners. Anyone who passed 1st grade math and history 101 knows how this game goes.
> 
> View attachment 95455


How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I dunno how to GIF. A shame, as it was a cool GIF.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"Captain, my religious belief teaches me to feel as safe in battle as in bed. God has fixed the time for my death. I do not concern myself about that, but to be always ready, no matter when it may overtake me. Captain, that is the way all men should live, and then all would be equally brave". Stonewall Jackson


Denton said:


> God is, in fact, running the show. That's why I don't worry about dying.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I would not give them anything, well maybe my Sig Mosquito...
Also, a retired Army SOF guy, who was in the black hawk down real life incident, had a story explaining how difficult it would be for an armed group of men going house to house to get said weapons.. Imagine CQB in a small city of US Citizens, and they are family freinds and co workers.
Not quite the same as Afghan, or Iraq..


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

This Scenario is highly unlikely, Before the 2A is repealed, They will already have most of the guns in this country. Their plan is to slowly make different classes of firearms illegal and get as many of them "off the street" as possible, Restrict Ammo sales and make it socially unpopular to own firearms. Laws will be implemented that require you to surrender your firearms " temporarily" if arrested for Domestic Violence, DUI, Drug Possession, assault, ...

Once they reduce the numbers, then they can repeal the 2A.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If 2A has already been repealed as suggested in the OP then this country is already at war. The situation will have already gone to hell by this point. I recognize no other authority then the constitution and this Republic. Come and get em. I'll be waiting.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> This Scenario is highly unlikely, Before the 2A is repealed, They will already have most of the guns in this country. Their plan is to slowly make different classes of firearms illegal and get as many of them "off the street" as possible, Restrict Ammo sales and make it socially unpopular to own firearms. Laws will be implemented that require you to surrender your firearms " temporarily" if arrested for Domestic Violence, DUI, Drug Possession, assault, ...
> 
> Once they reduce the numbers, then they can repeal the 2A.


This is the truth, right here!! Incrementalism is the shiny sword of the Left.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Then there's a simple reality. I think the left is imploding, meaning, we don't have to do anything while they continue to eat their young. Even if they succeed in some smarmy move, we still can be perfectly polite and steadfast and just do what they do--keep going to court until they are old and gray. Remember, the Supreme Court now has six conservative Chief Justices.

Yes, preppers want to hang onto their own destiny. But we have just as many civil rights and tactics as the left.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will give them lead, at a sustained rate of fire.
I pray it never has to happen, but I'm ready if it does.
Our NEW local sheriff is fighting it out right now, with the State capital.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I dunno how to GIF. A shame, as it was a cool GIF.











:tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If the government is overthrown, that would (by definition) make us 'freedom fighters.' While I always thought "Red Dawn" was a bit over the top, what other choice would we have? Surrender? Wind up on 'death list' for being obsolete? Lay down our arms so that the Guatemalan who is not authentic nor has any USA street creds whatsoever, can bloviate on the single TV channel of 'Socialism Today'?

Lots of guys know how to do computer research. We should look into the top libtards and their past lives, and find something to hang them with.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I know, sorry I was just being my normal smart a$$



Back Pack Hack said:


> How you 'voted' is not displayed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think there will ever be door to door confiscation. If, and that's a big if, anything gets through it would apply to future gun sales, everything that's out there would be grandfathered in with the exception being for magazines. I could also see them doing something with guns and estates so if you have some nice firearms that you want to see passed down it may be worth looking into starting a firearm trust.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't think there will ever be door to door confiscation. If, and that's a big if, anything gets through it would apply to future gun sales, everything that's out there would be grandfathered in with the exception being for magazines. I could also see them doing something with guns and estates so if you have some nice firearms that you want to see passed down it may be worth looking into starting a firearm trust.


California already prohibits the inheritance transfer of what they deem to be an unapproved firearm.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> This is the truth, right here!! Incrementalism is the shiny sword of the Left.


Of course. The left has been engaged in the long game for decades and it's working beautifully. The frogs ( sheeple ) think it's common sense gun control. It's effective marketing by the left. Everyone likes to think they have good common sense, therefore, they "pitch" common sense gun control. Joe blow sheeple; "Common sense? You bet, I have common sense. So, where do I sign?"

I do sense a bit of impatience however. They grow tired of the long game.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Of course. The left has been engaged in the long game for decades and it's working beautifully. The frogs ( sheeple ) think it's common sense gun control. It's effective marketing by the left. Everyone likes to think they have good common sense, therefore, they "pitch" common sense gun control. Joe blow sheeple; "Common sense? You bet, I have common sense. So, where do I sign?"
> 
> I do sense a bit of impatience however. They grow tired of the long game.


And the long game is their strong suit. 2a will never be repealed but incrementally it will be nullified. Incrementally by the taxing and banning of ammunition. By the taxing and banning of certain "weapon" and on and on until 2a is worthless. And like the frog in the boiling pot, Americans will take it until it's too late.

The only light at the end of the tunnel for conservatives is that I think some democrats are looking at the current party and realizing they don't represent them anymore. I've seen that with 2 die hard life long Democrats who now don't support the party.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If you don't already have and want any unregistered, undocumented guns you better hurry because they are on the fast track to end private transactions ......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There will never be any mass confiscations in this country unless there is a SHTF event in which the govt can take advantage of the situation. Based on good info, there are 450-600 million firearms in the U.S. No way no how the govt is going to try to confiscate. Locally on a small level maybe, but I doubt that.
If the govt wanted your firearms they would wait for a time when you were not home and then raid it and clean it out while you were at work or something.


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

It gets old explaining this over and over again. Our Bill of Rights and Constitution ARE NOT written for the people (citizens). They were written for the SOLE purpose of limiting the power of the government (prevent tyranny and provide safeguards if our government becomes tyrannical). When you understand this it will be clear that ANY law that restricts or takes away a right IS unconstitutional. ALL laws that restrict the Second Amendment ARE unconstitutional. A revolution IS coming and everyone will have to decide if they want to live as a slave or take a stand and fight.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

luminaughty said:


> It gets old explaining this over and over again. Our Bill of Rights and Constitution ARE NOT written for the people (citizens). They were written for the SOLE purpose of limiting the power of the government (prevent tyranny and provide safeguards if our government becomes tyrannical). When you understand this it will be clear that ANY law that restricts or takes away a right IS unconstitutional. ALL laws that restrict the Second Amendment ARE unconstitutional. A revolution IS coming and everyone will have to decide if they want to live as a slave or take a stand and fight.


So when a felon only loses his right to own a gun, are you saying that is against the Constitution. I think it is, after he serves prison time..
The government is slowly chipping away at rights, through handouts and restrictions..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> So when a felon only loses his right to own a gun, are you saying that is against the Constitution. I think it is, after he serves prison time..
> The government is slowly chipping away at rights, through handouts and restrictions..


I think that everyone, felon and otherwise deemed safe enough to live in the community after serving his/her punishment should have full rights. If said person/persons are not safe enough for this, they should be executed for their crimes or incarcerated for life.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I think that everyone, felon and otherwise deemed safe enough to live in the community after serving his/her punishment should have full rights. If said person/persons are not safe enough for this, they should be executed for their crimes or incarcerated for life.


Supposedly in SC, you can ask, via a small fee, for the Governor to allow you to have your 2A back after time served, paid etc..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Supposedly in SC, you can ask, via a small fee, for the Governor to allow you to have your 2A back after time served, paid etc..


Should be no fee and no hesitation to have rights restored at the very moment of release.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I will give my gun to thugs, one bullet at a time, those thugs can come in any configuration. And if I die, I die.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Democrats have a lot of approaches they will use. A big one is tax. They will tax ammo to a point you can't afford it. Then there will be annual tax on every firearm. That may start out small but will go up quickly to a point you can't afford it. 
Long as Roberts is still on the court he will support anything called a tax. Do as you wish. don't go broke following my words. I am buying. By the time they have there way it will be to late.


----------

